# i wanna try it...



## krittergitter (Sep 14, 2012)

never been bowfishing is there any bowfishing outfitters in north ga around pickens cherokee dawson that are reasonably priced?


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.bowfishingmadness.com/

http://www.acestriperguide.com/BowfishingCharter.html

http://www.muddywatersbowfishing.webs.com/

http://www.floridabowfishing.com/

That is all I have time to give you right now, but maybe it will help.


----------



## Michael (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm kinda busy chasing gators right now, but will be glad to take you out later


----------



## JpEater (Sep 17, 2012)

If you don't mind riding to Augusta, I'd give Michael a call. He ALWAYS puts folks on fish! Lots of fish! He is a blast to shoot fish with and a has a nice setup for guiding! 

www.LetsHunt.net


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 18, 2012)

Let me know. I might have some openings towards the end of the month. It will let this little bit of rain settle down and the fish are up!


----------



## Canyon (Sep 20, 2012)

Man you may want to think twice about trying it!  I said the same thing a few yrs back and.... now I have a boat, lights, generator, bows...you gettin the picture yet?  You'll be ate up bad my friend!

Im done bow fishing for the yr with deer season in but feel free to look me up come march of next yr and ill run you out on Lanier. Not a killer lake to shoot by no means but we can let ya get your feet wet.


----------



## krittergitter (Sep 23, 2012)

i will man my dad always told me stories about him shotting carp on the rivers n ohio during the spawn and ever since i have wanted to try it ...does anyone ever have luck wading rivers and shooting ?


----------



## krittergitter (Sep 23, 2012)

just wondering ...where is hancock county?


----------



## Michael (Sep 23, 2012)

1 hour East of Atlanta, 1 hour West of Augusta, 1 hour South of Athens and 1 hour North of Macon... right in the middle of no where.


----------

